# Amazing brake life?



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

My 2004.5 2500 has 122k miles on it and I'm still on original brakes. Went to change pads a couple years ago and they were good,pads still sitting in cellar.Is this unusual? I wonder why other brands haven't studied this? My 2005 caravan eats up brake pads!10 k at most.


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

I sold a 2004.5 2500HD LLY last spring that I bought with 100K and sold with 198K. Towed 10000lbs+ 5 days week, and pads were finally worn down to indicators when I sold it. Had rotors turned once around 140K and no idea when pads were ever replaced prior to me purchasing it. Even so, I was very happy getting 100K on those pads, considering it was stopping that much weight every day.

Mean while, I just replaced pads this past week on our family beater (ie. '01 Cavalier) for second time in 30K miles...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If they all did that,the parts company will go out of business.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

leigh;1984980 said:


> My 2004.5 2500 has 122k miles on it and I'm still on original brakes. Went to change pads a couple years ago and they were good,pads still sitting in cellar.Is this unusual? I wonder why other brands haven't studied this? My 2005 caravan eats up brake pads!10 k at most.


That's pretty impressive. I did one set of fronts and two rears in my '04 2500 traded it last year with 120k.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Bigcat99;1985148 said:


> I sold a 2004.5 2500HD LLY last spring that I bought with 100K and sold with 198K. Towed 10000lbs+ 5 days week, and pads were finally worn down to indicators when I sold it. Had rotors turned once around 140K and no idea when pads were ever replaced prior to me purchasing it. Even so, I was very happy getting 100K on those pads, considering it was stopping that much weight every day.
> 
> Mean while, I just replaced pads this past week on our family beater (ie. '01 Cavalier) for second time in 30K miles...


What mechanic would turn rotors and put the old pads back on?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

kimber750;1985335 said:


> What mechanic would turn rotors and put the old pads back on?


bird???????


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

grandview;1985339 said:


> bird???????


Need money to fix the 4x4.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Banksy;1985344 said:


> Need money to fix the 4x4.


Thought he did that by buying one set of pads and put one on the front and one on the back.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I love when these threads end with a reference to the ever popular birdman,I feel honored!By the way where is he,quiet lately.And before the mods come in,I love that guy!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

He's out at welding school right now.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

grandview;1985363 said:


> He's out at welding school right now.


So he can weld the forklift he crashed?


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Getting so much overtime he can't post anymore


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

gc3;1985377 said:


> Getting so much overtime he can't post anymore


He wore the wrong shirt to school and welded himself to the truck frame.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

haha I can see this thread getting closed by tomorrow morning


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

xgiovannix12;1985397 said:


> haha I can see this thread getting closed by tomorrow morning


No way! My brakes,they last long time,me likum.Back on topic....chirp,chirp


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Brakes are overrated


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

xgiovannix12;1985411 said:


> Brakes are overrated


So much for going back on topic,bird said the same thing.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

grandview;1985426 said:


> So much for going back on topic,bird said the same thing.


thats why he has so many accidents :laughing:


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

xgiovannix12;1985411 said:


> Brakes are overrated


Where is that thread about blocking off the brake lines? That would save on pad wear.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

xgiovannix12;1985433 said:


> thats why he has so many accidents :laughing:


My favorite was the flagpole accident,or telephone pole? Back on topic,it wouldn't have happened with gm long lasting brakes!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

kimber750;1985487 said:


> Where is that thread about blocking off the brake lines? That would save on pad wear.


I dont remember seeing a thread like that .... Was this another one of his birdbrain ideas?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

xgiovannix12;1985493 said:


> I dont remember seeing a thread like that .... Was this another one of his birdbrain ideas?


No it is was some other guy. Instead of fixing brakes he wanted to block the lines off.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

kimber750;1985502 said:


> No it is was some other guy. Instead of fixing brakes he wanted to block the lines off.


I think I found it http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=156769&highlight=plug+brake+lines


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

kimber750;1985502 said:


> No it is was some other guy. Instead of fixing brakes he wanted to block the lines off.


You were rolling on that thread!Thumbs Up "You are the one making assumptions about me. Your idea for a fix is stupid, plain and simple. You came here for advice, take the good with the bad. The only reason you hate my opinion is because you know it is true. If you are so worried about cost go dig up some used parts. Or flush the system and see what actually needs fixed instead of just throwing a pile of parts at it. "


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

leigh;1985550 said:


> You were rolling on that thread!Thumbs Up "You are the one making assumptions about me. Your idea for a fix is stupid, plain and simple. You came here for advice, take the good with the bad. The only reason you hate my opinion is because you know it is true. If you are so worried about cost go dig up some used parts. Or flush the system and see what actually needs fixed instead of just throwing a pile of parts at it. "


Yep, that thread had me worked up. That was a whole new level of dumb I haven't seen before.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I've never personally owned a vehicle that had that many miles on it, and the brakes being original.

I do,however, know a professional trucker, who uses the gears of his standard shift ford to downshift and barely use the brakes for stopping. He's an extremely cautious driver, and I hated driving around with him anywhere. It took FOREVER to get anywhere, as he'd begin slowing down about a 1/2 mile before the light.

Anyways, he never needed pads in his truck...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I got 156K out of the front and 190K out the rears on a '00 F-350.
My '08 had 98k on it when I sold it and still had 9/32"" of pad on the front and close to 5/16" on the rears.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

My 11 25 HD 6.0 has 120,000 and the pads are less that 1/2 worn, obviously mostly highway use ... OEM Michelins made it to 85,000


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

The fleet of E450s I maintain go about 80,000 to 90,000 miles before the linings are due for replacement, and they rarely leave the county (they are cut-away public transportation busses). Since 07, 08 Ford changed the calipers and the life of the linings are remarkable. There was a time in there that the caliper pins would sieze in place, but even that has gone away now. 
As for the caravans, we have 3 2011 and 12's in our fleet, and can barely get 10-15k out of aftermarket pads. OE went about 30K


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

Dogplow Dodge;1985616 said:


> I've never personally owned a vehicle that had that many miles on it, and the brakes being original.
> 
> I do,however, know a professional trucker, who uses the gears of his standard shift ford to downshift and barely use the brakes for stopping. He's an extremely cautious driver, and I hated driving around with him anywhere. It took FOREVER to get anywhere, as he'd begin slowing down about a 1/2 mile before the light.
> 
> Anyways, he never needed pads in his truck...


Always a sound plan cause it is easier to change engine parts than brake pads.....said no one ever. :waving:

Oh and I just pushed past 170,000 on the original pads that I check every time I rotate the tires...2007 GMC 2500HD Classic LBZ


----------

